# INLAND EMPIRE SUPER SHOW(SOBOBA SHOW)



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

INLAND EMPIRE SUPER SHOW​HOSTED BY DRIFTING ON A MEMORY C.C.​SUPPORTED BY INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE​​This show welcomes anyone from any state,city, county or club. Solo riders welcome also. See flyer for details. If you have any question regarding the show please contact Duke from Drifting on a Memory C.C. 951-282-9903


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE SUPER SHOW
> HOSTED BY DRIFTING ON A MEMORY C.C.
> SUPPORTED BY INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE​This show welcomes anyone from any state,city, county or club. Solo riders welcome also. See flyer for details. If you have any question regarding the show please contact Duke from Drifting on a Memory C.C. 951-282-9903
> 
> ...


This show pays out $100 to each first place class winner plus a large trophie!! Big sweepstakes money aswell. And the venue and hospitality from Duke and drifting on a memory are great!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IE ND OC IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*​TTT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR THE " INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIENCE " ND DRIFTING ON A MEMORIE CC


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR THE " INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIENCE " ND DRIFTING ON A MEMORIE CC[/QUOTE
> 
> Yup yup


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

$100 cash prize for the dance contest. It was $130 last year because of some special circumstances, if you were not there, you missed out.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

CANT WAIT :thumbsup:

THIS SAT MAY 19TH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt for the IE Supershow


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

YA YAAAAAA


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt for Driftin on a memory cc


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

_*ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE THERE.*_


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Striptease said:


> _*ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE THERE.*_


Good to hear. Thx for the support


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AT ARE CHURCH SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:*BUMP !!!!!!!*


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Latin luxury oc will b there


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

GOOD TIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ontario classics is planing on winning some them Feria raffles


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

_*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C ROLLIN THRU:thumbsup:*_


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Rojo909 (Mar 26, 2012)

Get down James brown!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

$100 DOLLARS EVERY 1ST PLACE ND A BIG ASS TROPHY. TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wen is thise show..
ViejitoS I.E in the house


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Socal#13 said:


> Wen is thise show..
> ViejitoS I.E in the house


This show is Sept. 8 2012


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bird said:


> This show is Sept. 8 2012


Fersure gonna save the date..thankss


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT WE WHEN 2 YEARS IN A ROW WE STAY OUT THERE ON SAT NIGHT WE HAD A GOOS TIME LAST YEARS AND THE YEAR BEFOR THAT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK U ALL DO MUCH LOVE & RESPECT *


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT LATIN LUXURY FAMILY WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there a pedal car catagory or special interest?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest c.c./b.c.will b there!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics cc WILL BE THERE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t~ cant wait!!!!(cotton kandy):wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait going to be a good show


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury fam will be there to support the homie !!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

GOODMORNING BUMP !!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Super Show bound! IE Up


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Cant wait


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup yup


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

This is gonna be a good show


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RIDES3 said:


>


ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Each 1st place winner gets $100 !! Big money for sweepstakes


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: LETS ROLL TTT !!!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Inland empire super show is gonna be on hit.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Are the pedal cars included in sweepstakes
And "best of" awards?


----------



## Chepe68 (Aug 12, 2012)

Im new to the site,came accross a 68 impala from the original owner,I was wondering if theres any cruising in the IE thanks


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Zitro881 said:


> Are the pedal cars included in sweepstakes
> And "best of" awards?


I spoke with Duke the promoter of the show and he said we will take this matter into consideration the day of show considering what shows up on the Bike side of entrys. If you win the pedal cars your getting $100 already!! Cant loose there??


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Duke and bird, great show going on again. Our car will be in the house again.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

swangin68 said:


> Duke and bird, great show going on again. Our car will be in the house again.


Thanks homie, But Duke is the one who puts all this on, he just gives us the opportunity of working it and one of our most favorable.. *No other show that pays out $100 to each first place winner!! *You guys have a nice car and shows well with the Display around it!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> $100 cash prize for the dance contest. It was $130 last year because of some special circumstances, if you were not there, you missed out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics will be in the house representing


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics will be in the house representing


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Soboba gona be cracking lots of Feria in prizes this show has alot to offer


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest c.c\b.c. will b there!!!!!:yes: T~T~T~ (COTTON KANDY):boink:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTMFT. LATINS FINEST IE N OC WILL BE THERE !!!!!*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Bird said:


> Thanks homie, But Duke is the one who puts all this on, he just gives us the opportunity of working it and one of our most favorable.. *No other show that pays out $100 to each first place winner!! *You guys have a nice car and shows well with the Display around it!!


Thanks bird that means alot... And i know its all duke. I was just showin u both respect!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


swangin68 said:


> Thanks bird that means alot... And i know its all duke. I was just showin u both respect!!


Likewise to you and your Pops!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Bird said:


> :thumbsup:Likewise to you and your Pops!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE SUPER SHOW
> HOSTED BY DRIFTING ON A MEMORY C.C.
> SUPPORTED BY INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE​This show welcomes anyone from any state,city, county or club. Solo riders welcome also. See flyer for details. If you have any question regarding the show please contact Duke from Drifting on a Memory C.C. 951-282-9903
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. IE GUNNA GET POPPIN


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


cant wait ! t~T~T~:run:


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

How much for bikes day of show


----------



## Andys 65 (Jul 29, 2009)

Reality car club will be roolin thru


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't wait, going to be good!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*5 dayz left...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I think $20


Socal#13 said:


> How much for bikes day of show


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

All pre-registered and ready to go for Saturday.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Is the hop still only 2 categories w no rules ???????


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class will be there representing


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

The Imperials will be there


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Is the hop still only 2 categories w no rules ???????


????


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey will they let u put bike on display at soboba but not register it? Just have there with the club n show it.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

CPT BOY said:


> The Imperials will be there


ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Movin' Violation will be there with the hottest lowrider gear! We'll be featuring our newly released "Legends of the Game" Mike Lopez, Twilight Zone t-shirt. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Movin' Violation said:


> Movin' Violation will be there with the hottest lowrider gear! We'll be featuring our newly released "Legends of the Game" Mike Lopez, Twilight Zone t-shirt. Hope to see everyone there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

CPT BOY said:


> The Imperials will be there


was up bro TTT !!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of room


----------

